#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 稀有黑豹闖西爪哇鄉村被警察射死　環保組織大表不滿

## wingwolf

來源： http://news.omy.sg/News/World%2BNews...48-178796.html

日期: 23/08/2010 


這頭爪哇豹在西爪哇一個鄉村被警察槍殺，引來大批村民圍觀。（圖／法新社）

（雅加達法新電）一頭稀有爪哇黑豹前天闖進西爪哇城市蘇加武眉附近的一個鄉村，被當地警察開槍打死，引起環保組織不滿。

當地警察阿爾迪安夏說：“這頭黑豹害得村民驚恐萬分，它在被他們追趕後，逃往一所警校。警察在一間課室開槍將它打死。”

印尼是擁有世界少數僅存熱帶森林的國家之一，由於人類聚落不斷侵占自然生態環境，導致經常發生野獸傷害居民事件。

環保官迪迪說：“警方應該向森林部官員求助，要求他們派人捕捉黑豹，然後把它載到古農格德龐蘭戈國家公園放生，而非把它槍殺。”

他說：“它可能在追捕獵物時迷路，或者是人們砍伐森林，侵犯幹擾它的棲息地。”

他又說：“沒有爪哇豹咬人的紀錄，它原本可以得救和重返大自然，卻被擊斃，這是很可悲的事情。”

世界自然保護聯盟已經把這種只在爪哇島出沒的爪哇豹（Javan leopard），列入瀕危物種“紅單”。該聯盟在網站說，成年的爪哇豹“肯定不及250頭。”

----------


## 紅峽青燦

吼吼吼吼
這警察自己才該抓去槍斃吧
有些人就是這樣

像上次青背去參加科展
遇到好多做到國展等級的老師學生
竟然有一個指導老師說要讓攀蜥抽菸
做攀蜥研究的青背就馬上口頭制止他
他還很不客氣呢

老師都這樣那學生怎辦?

----------


## 阿翔

真的啊，怎麼這地球這麼多做事不經大腦的人類！？
之前已經把狗當狼殺了，現在還要把瀕危的爪哇黑豹給斃了，
這人類分明就是想要被環保團體超級炮轟嘛…！
青背說得對，這警察自己才該抓去槍斃！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這人類才應該槍斃...

哪有人一看到動物就拔槍射擊阿...

警察在抓嫌犯時有直接開槍射擊嗎？

真是欠殺ˋˊ

----------


## fwiflof

這真是#$#@#*&%^@()#(!(*@#_!@(#)&(_@#*@!#*(@)!#&)!@*#)!)#*(~~\UWI@IW&!*&~WU((!)~PWUO!@WUJ~!&@*&(~*(#)@^($&(以下省略七千字髒話)
那是黑豹啊！！！
嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚！！
只剩一點點族獸了嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚！！！！
竟然開槍.....那以後警察捉小偷就直接槍斃就好啦
沒有獸道，那還要人道啊？

看到小小的黑色身體躺在地上覺得好想哭哦........
而且那是小隻的吧?@@
嗚.........

----------


## 靜炎

各位好。

炎知道大家對那誤殺黑豹的警察有所不滿，但也請不要咒罵他人。
有很多人對獸界的知識並不太了解，所以對一些有傷害性的獸，不免有些懼怕；
而且，在亂的時候，很難清楚的判斷好於不好，可能因此才誤殺無辜。
這只是一篇新聞，背後還有沒有故事，這我們誰也不知道。

一些不好聽的話，請盡量別吐出口，以免傷人。
感謝配合。

by 靜炎 留

----------

